# New Look 595



## lsthe3 (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## markbic (May 19, 2007)

Sweet. I got mine today as well. I don't have the final wheels yet so no pics . I will post some next week.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice! But what the hell, get some carbon cages!


----------



## lsthe3 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ive had it breaking carbon cages every 3 months. Not to mention I dont like dropping water bottles at 35mph+ like the carbon cages do.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*carbon cages*

Arundel Dave-O carbon cages. Plain and simple the answer to your question. At $40 they don't break the bank like those crazy Record ones, but they're light, and the best part, they hold bottles better than ANY other cage I've used. Despite how much you think I probably work for them, I don't, I'm simply very impressed.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

ethanweiss90 said:


> Arundel Dave-O carbon cages. Plain and simple the answer to your question. At $40 they don't break the bank like those crazy Record ones, but they're light, and the best part, they hold bottles better than ANY other cage I've used. Despite how much you think I probably work for them, I don't, I'm simply very impressed.


+1, great cages. Cool bike no matter what cages you use.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very sweet. Looks you removed some stickers from your Flashpoints...good call. I appreciate the subdued (for Look at least) frame graphics. Give an intial review.

brewster


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Did you also consider the Origin? If so, how did you decide on the Ultra?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Undecided said:


> Did you also consider the Origin? If so, how did you decide on the Ultra?


Where does it say Ultra?


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have had problems with carbon cages in the past. They were oh so wimpy. But my Zipp cages are outstanding.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

That is the Origin. I have a white one. The best bike I've ever ridden. Sweet ride!!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Where does it say Ultra?


I (mistakenly) thought that only the Ultra came in the black/red scheme.


----------



## lsthe3 (Jul 15, 2006)

I completely agree. The 595 is absolutely the best bike I have ever ridden. I have close to 500 miles on it now. Ranging from fast as hell 35mile training rides to long and slow 90milers. I cant wait to get the first race in with this thing. I was hesitant between this and the BMC. I wouldnt even blink at making the choice of another 595. 

WOW


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> I completely agree. The 595 is absolutely the best bike I have ever ridden. I have close to 500 miles on it now. Ranging from fast as hell 35mile training rides to long and slow 90milers. I cant wait to get the first race in with this thing. I was hesitant between this and the BMC. I wouldnt even blink at making the choice of another 595.
> 
> WOW


My only hesitation was cutting and setting up the seat mast. I've read other models are a pain. I talked to another rider a few days ago who said he had to cut his Scott 5 times to get it right. Thankfully the Look is a very easy and well thought out set up. Measure twice. Cut once. Done.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Integrated seat posts sure are the flavor as of late and they sure look at home on the 595. I am now in the market for a high end bike as the insurance company just paid me out for my Colnago and I said to myself that the intergraded seat tube was the way I wanted to head. The stiffness that the riders are raving about just sells me on it. I love the Look frames and the people that are on them are usually as passionate about bikes as Colnago owners, yet with out the “ I have a Colnago and you don’t syndrome”

Can you please write a review on your K1 saddle as it would be interesting to read about the comfort of the K1 on longer rides? Also include your weight and the road surface and gradient of hills involved when it the saddle.

Thanks Stu.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Hey Stu sorry to hear about your beautiful Colnago. The 595 is an awesome ride in every way. You can't go wrong with it. It's also quite easy to set up as well.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks tigerwah..I got a small fortune for it though I wish I didn't just glue the new Servizio tires to the Hyperons the day before..Now the Insurance Company owns them, what a waste! 

It was the only Colnago that did anything for me as none of the other models appeal at all. Sure the Extreme C and Extreme Power are good bikes but based on personal esthetics it was a combination of the paint and shape of the seat tubes that I liked about my Colnago. 

I will be heading for the black to hide the dirt and also because it will look just awesome with a pair of Bora Ultras. Dose Look give you options on paint and sticker colors or are they limited to two colors only? 

I will be heading down to a Look dealer some time today to get one in my hands and see if I fall in love with it. I only hope the Sydney rain eases off soon.

Stu


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Let me recommend the Forte carbon cages from Performance. They've been fantastic for me.

On the other hand, the Exustar carbon cages I had sucked big time.


----------

